# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Siembra de palta

## alberto100

Es la primera ves, que escrivo y quiero hacer una consulta .Voy a sembrar 3 hectarias de palta hass en Barranca ,no se si sera apropiado el clima ,el suelo es arenal con poco de sal en las camas de separacion y si alguien vende las plantas sin ingertar o ingertado sera mejor espero sus respuestas aqui en el foro oen mi correo alve34@gmail.comTemas similares: Siembra de Palta Hass en la Sierra de Lima Siembra de granadilla Busco plantones palta Hass certificados y asesor pa llevar siembra y cultivo Siembra del Agua Incrementarán áreas de siembra de palta Hass por ingreso a mercado estadounidense

----------


## luucchhiinn

Quiero saber lo mismo pero yo soy de lambayeuqe y voy sembrar 10 ha con agua de `pozo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Es la primera ves, que escrivo y quiero hacer una consulta .Voy a sembrar 3 hectarias de palta hass en Barranca ,no se si sera apropiado el clima ,el suelo es arenal con poco de sal en las camas de separacion y si alguien vende las plantas sin ingertar o ingertado sera mejor espero sus respuestas aqui en el foro oen mi correo alve34@gmail.com

 Me parece que en Barranca va bien la palta, pero si no me equivoco, ustedes deberían ver si en sus respectivas zonas sus vecinos cultivan palta hass. 
Pueden también buscar otros temas de palta hass que hay en el foro con el buscador, ya que tal ve encuentren información útil allí.  
Y lo que sí les recomendaría es que si deciden cultivar, difundan a través del foro el desarrollo del cultivo, incluso desde el proceso de instalación o selección de material genético, para que con la informacióin que ustedes brinden aquí, los demás usuarios puedan aprender, comentar y sugerir posibles soluciones a los problemas que se les presenten. 
De esa manera sus campos van a ser conocidos y probablemnte aumenten sus probabilidades de comercializar su consecha con mejores precios. 
Saludos

----------


## juan de dios

Buenas tardes amigos de agroForum aqui les mando dos guias tecnicas del cultivo del palto que  encontre en internet ojala les sea de mucha ayuda Archivo adjunto 2271Archivo adjunto 2270 
 Juan de Dios

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## ALEXANDERLEON

Alberto
Buenas Noches 
Definitivamente el clima de Barranca es apropiado para la palta, respecto al suelo lo que debes considerar importante es el tema de la salinidad lo mismo que el de agua (que viene del río Pativilca), sería interesante que hagas tus análisis respectivos y plantees los tratamientos y el manejo de la fertilización que quieres hacer. Si tienes CE de 0.2-0.3 dS/m lo puedes manejar sin problemas. También deberas considerar si es con riego tecnificado o gravedad 
En cuanto al tema de las plantas debes tener planificado si vas a tener tu vivero donde hagas la siembra de semillas y después hagas el injerto o si deseas comprar las plantas ya injertadas. Lo que te genere menos costo, considera que lo primero te demandará una mayor logística
En la zona como ya existe una explotación grande de palta Hass la mano de obra ya tiene algo de experiencia en la labor de injertación y este detalle ayuda mucho para que tengas un buen porcentaje de prendimiento. 
Saludos 
Ing. Alexander León

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, owo

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

A proposito de palta hass, que opinion les merece la idea de poner papayos entre las filas de paltos, en las camas ?
En mi caso, los paltos son jovenes y hay espacio suficiente para sembrar papayos.
El asunto es si es factible instalar papayos sin afectar los paltos en cuanto a plagas, enfermedades, etc.
Agradesco de antemano sus opiniones,
Hugo

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno pienso q  si vas a sembrar palta dedicate excusivamente al palto eso no quiere decir q no se pueda sembrar un cultivo asociado al palto pero seria con la finalidad de incorporarlo despues al palto como mulch como ejemplo maiz ,leguminosas ,la papaya prefiria q lo siembres en una area distinta exclusiva para el cultivo para q despues esta no te incomode en las diferentes labore de aplicacion y manejo de cultivo con respecto a la pregunta de alberto barranca tiene buenas condiciones para el cultivo de palto pero como siempre repito asegurate con la cantidad de polinizants, en la zona centro del pais es bien marcada la influencia de estos por lo menos un 8% minimo ,tuve la oprtunidad de trabajar en la zona hace 6 meses en la zona de medio mundo instalando unas 500 has de palta y te lo digo por experiencia y con respecto a la conductividad del agua bueno no creo q hayga una de 0.3dsm pero si la tienes formidable ,te diria q si puedes has tu plantas pero si tienes los conocimientos necesarios si no no lo hagas y busca un buen vivero donde puedas comprarlas ,si deseas mas informacion te brindo mi correo para cualquier consulta jcanales@danper.com

----------


## joseluiscanales

adjunto procedimientos para la compra de plantones de palto *PROCEDIMIENTO PARA LA COMPRA DE PLANTONES DE UN VIVERO*  *Para realizar la compra  las  plantas deben de contar con las siguientes  características:*  *Plantas  sanas libres de  plagas,  enfermedades, virus* *Las plantas deben estar bien formadas y tener un eje principal**Las plantas deberán de tener un segundo brote  al momento de la entrega y  el brote deberá de estar maduro, las plantas deberán de estar aclimatadas  antes de proceder  el despacho**Las raíces no deberán de pasar el cono de la bolsa ni tener  rabo de chancho* *El vivero debe de brindarnos  los certificados y los registros de producción* *Certificado de sanidad de senasa* *Certificado de procedencia del patrón**Certificado de procedencia de la pluma o yema* *Certificado de viroide   de plantas madres**Certificado de global gap**Certificado de análisis de sustrato**Registro de tratamiento  sanitario  de plantas  madres  de dónde sacaron las yemas para realizar el injerto**Registro de tratamiento sanitario de vivero**Registro de fertirriego de vivero*  *El comprador debe de exigir toda la documentación antes mencionada  y  las plantas deberán de tener  todas las características  mencionadas.  *  *Las plantas antes de ser trasladadas del vivero deberán de estar aclimatadas para su  posterior traslado  a campo definitivo, previo al traslado las plantas deberán de ser fumigadas  por si hay algún  insecto plaga en las plantas.* *Si es posible las plantas deberán de salir ya pintadas  del vivero.* *Atte.* *Ing. José Luis Canales Pérez*

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bruno tengo un problema no puedo adjuntar archivos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno tengo un problema no puedo adjuntar archivos

 ¿Qué archivo o extensión es y cuánto pesa?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ...si deseas mas informacion te brindo mi correo para cualquier consulta jcanales@danper.com

 Estimados: 
Para pedirles por favor que en la medida de lo posible se comuniquen a través de este tema o a través del foro, para que sus respuestas queden publicadas para otros usuarios que estén en busca de la misma información. 
Obviamente, si se trata de algo privado, es preferible hacer la comunicación a través de sus correos personales o mediante el sistema de mensajes privados que les brinda AgroFórum. 
Disculpen que sea tan insitente en esto, pero creo que es importante recalcarlo. 
Gracias y saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> ...si deseas mas informacion te brindo mi correo para cualquier consulta jcanales@danper.com

 Estimados: 
Para pedirles por favor que en la medida de lo posible se comuniquen a través de este tema o a través del foro, para que sus respuestas queden publicadas para otros usuarios que estén en busca de la misma información. 
Obviamente, si se trata de algo privado o documentos muy pesados, es preferible hacer la comunicación a través de sus correos personales, pero si la información es útil para los demás y el sistema lo permite, les pido que por favor se comuniquen a través de este medio. 
Disculpen que sea tan insitente en esto, pero creo que es importante recalcarlo. 
Gracias y saludos  :Wink:

----------


## joseluiscanales

ningun tipo de archivo creo q por  la mac

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Trata de pasármelo a mi correo para ver si yo lo puedo adjuntar. 
Saludos

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno que yo sepa la palta es muy suceptible al tema de sales y si el agu es de pozo primero debes determiminar las caracteristicas fisico quimicas de esa agua porque he observado campos de palta con mas de 4 años que no entran en producción y no tienen un buen desarrollo por un tema de sales ,, claro no hay nada que no tenga solución , tendrias que hacerle un tratamiento al agua de riego.. pero primero tus analisis de agua y suelo ok...

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno nadie ha dicho q  el tema de sales no sea importante ,es solo q no creo q haya conductividad de agua de 0.3dsm es muy baja y si la tienen formidable pero un palto puede prosperar tranquilamente con conductividades desde 0.5 a 1.0 dsm y no quiere decir q conductividades mas altas no produzcan pero q no pasen de 1.5dsm pero su rendimiento baja definitivamente ,pero si me dices q hay agricultores q plantas de 4 años y no producen nada mi recomendación es q eliminen la plantación y piensen en otro cultivo porque una plantación de paltos con un buen manejo con conductividad de 0.5 1dsm de agua al primer año debe estar produciendo minimo 1500kg y al 4 año debe estar en 8000 kg mínimo si no lo estan haciendo y encima no producen nada tienen serio problemas de manejo ,bueno suerte
Atte
Jose luis

----------


## Depredador

bueno amigo tienes mucha razon tengo problema con el terreno q es muy salino o mejor dicho ereaso virgen y debi de regar mas tiempo para lavar la sal del terreno, pero me han dicho q hay un producto que es bueno para este tipo de suelos. Si alguien puede darme un alcanse seria bueno.

----------


## joseluiscanales

eso depende de q tipo de sales tienes ,pero la mejor forma de lavar sales es hacer riegos pesados ,pero q tu agua sea de buena calidad ,si q ya has sembrados supongo paltos y sigues teniendo problema de sales aplica saltrad por sistema de riego y calmax ,haciendo un programa calendario de este teultimo una vez por semana a dosis de 5kg/ha y si es por gravedad usa bastante yeso agricola.
suerte
jose

----------


## Hugo Eduardo Salcedo M.

A proposito de este cultivo, mi plantacion esta en plena floracion, tiene 4 años, que me recomendarian preventivamente contra trips (ojo, estando en floracion).
Se da el caso que este bichito me perjudico con relativa importancia en la produccion de este año.
Asimismo, que me recomendarian en esta misma situacion contra arañita roja ?
Muy agradecido de antemano.
saludos.
Hugo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Puedes aplicar CODI-SAL 16 a dosis de 20 lt/ha. (Su precio en el mercado varía de zona a zona pero debe estar por los S/. 450.00 *
¿Qué es?*
Calcio (CaO) 16.00 %,Lignosulfonato Vegetal 30.00 %,Magnesio (MgO) 1.40 %.
CODI-SAL 16 Es  un corrector de carencias  y  acondicionador  de suelos, mejora  la calidad  de  agua  de riego y los suelos con problemas de sales. Aplicado al suelo con el agua de riego, rompe el equilibrio del complejo del suelo, liberando  el  Calcio que  contiene, que  a  su  vez  es atraído  por  el  complejo arcillo - húmico, que lo sustituye por el Sodio. 
Asimismo sulfato de calcio (Tierraverde) a dosis de 1 a 2 ton/ha. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno no me gusta mucho hablar de nombres comerciales porque a veces ocasionan confusiones pero lo mejor que puedes hacer para eliminar sales es realizar riegos pesados con agua de buena calidad ,y con el tema de trips y chinche en caso lo tengas aplica clorpirifos a dosis baja de 0.300/cil y no debes tener problemas con la floración y para arañita roja puedes aplicar sin ningun problema el Fenpyroximate a 0.200/cil y controlarias el problema evita aplicar azufres en estado de floración y cuajado porque aumenta la senescencia de la fruta y estimularías una caida fisiologica ,mas bien aumenta las aplicaciones de boro folear y citoquininas y evalúa tu árbol como esta si es que esta estresado o tiende a defolearse y controla tus unidades de nitrogeno como estan ,evalua calicatas para ver actividad de raices y que no tengas problemas posteriores.
bueno creo que de ahora en adelante solo voy a mencionar materias activas gracias
saludos suerte
JL

----------


## inform@cción

No se pierdan entonces el SIPA 2011. Ahí estarán todos los expertos en la materia que necesitan para resolver sus dudas. Entren a la página web (*www.sipa.pe*) y podrán ver q se tratarán muchos temas. Además los grandes productores de palta de exportación estarán en el evento. Mucha suerte y los esperamos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Si de hecho estamos ahí ,bueno ojala haya visitas a campos ,saludos.
JL

----------


## Eventos IPEX

Estimado: debe comunicarse al Instituto Peruano de exportadores
se le dara respeusta a su inquietud
atentamente: Srta Lesli Salvador
                     Area de Marketing IPEX
Central Telefonica: 5237633  cel 996399096

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Amigo Salcedo:
La forma eficiente y economica de controlar a los trips y la aranita roja es con la aplicacion programanda de azufre en polvo,en  el mercado existen muchas marcas de estos azufres.
El trips y la aranita roja se alimentan chupando la savia y los azucares de las plantas, el azufre micronizado impide su alimentacion y ademas actua como repelente y en algun grado es mortal. Pero las aplicaciones tienes que hacerlos con un equipo adecuado, es decir pulverizadores motorizados para que la aplicacion sea uniforme y en toda la planta.
Un abrazo.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Cuando tus plantas estan en estado de floracion, no apliques azufre tal como te indica el Ing. Canales.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Hey mariano benjamin, yo cuando dije que apliquen azufre creo q estas confundido ,espero que leas bien lo que escribo para que comentes lo que uno escribe y bueno los que recomiendan aplicar azufre ,respeto su decisión saludos y suerte.
JL

----------


## joseluiscanales

Aplicar con motos pulverizador cuidado en mover o el árbol en estado de floración , puede generar un stres pero bueno si crees q funcionaria haslo saludos ,
jl

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Tengo un producto con certificación orgánica que tal vez les interese para el control de insectos y arañitas en sus cultivos. Lamentablemente no les puedo hablar por experiencia propia, pero se trata de un producto de la marca MONTANA, así que les dejo el enlace al tema donde mi socio ofrece este producto llamado BAICÉN, ya que su hermano está encargado de la venta de estos insumos:  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....ación-Orgánica 
Espero les sea útil el dato... 
Saludos

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Vamos a tratar de ponernosde acuerdo, de lo contrario lo vamos a confundir a las personas que hacen consultas.
El azufre micronizado es un producto preventivo contra insectos chupadores especialmente... lamense pulgones, trips, escamas en estado ninfal, aranitas  especialmente la arnita roja... es por eso que digo que las aplicaciones de azufre deben ser programadas, y no aplicar en el estado de floracion... Se recomienda aplicarlo con motopulverizadora para obtener una distribucion uniforme y una covertura total. 
El azufre se emplea en cultivos llamados organicos, y ademas resulta economico si se compara con otros productos.

----------


## joseluiscanales

Bueno como te digo cada quien tiene su forma de trabajar de una o otra manera ,pero lo ultimo que quisiera es perjudicar a un agricultor comentando algo que le va a ocasionar perdidas y como te lo vuelvo a repetir yo nunca e recomendado aplicar azufre en floración ,trabajo con otro tipo de productos pero respeto a quien trabaja de diferente manera ,nada mas pido que leas bien lo que comento no me gusta y creo q a nadie tampoco le gustaría de mencionar su nombre con comentarios que uno no a hecho.
JL

----------


## yasmit

efectivamente ese producto es especial para acaros y es muy empleado por los agricultores freseros de la zona de barranca y que se dedican a vender sus cosechas para la exportacion a empresas acopiadoras.    aclarar q este producto se aplica solo a dosis de 250 cc/cil y tienen q bañar muy bien la planta. 
saludos

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Mi querida yasmit... Se aplica azufre diluido en fresas...claro...pero para arboles y arbustos como la palta, los citricos o el algodon es preferible la pulverizacion de azufre micronizado,,es decir se aplica en polvo. Porque la nube de polvo sube a la copa del arbol y atravieza el follaje, no asi el liquido que se aplica a plantas pequenas como tu fresa. Por favor no desonrientemos a los que consultan y pongamonos de acuerdo

----------


## joseluiscanales

Hey q no piense yasmin igual q tu no quiere decir q tu tengas la razon y ella no ,respeta la forma de trabajar de otros y ellos respetaran tu forma de trabajar.
Saludos
JL

----------


## yasmit

para empezar a los amigos del forum mi nombre es yasmit ricardo 
ya se abran dado cuenta que soy un varon 
y en lo que respecta al control de acaros en fresa  ............. imagino q sucede los mismo 
que con los agricultores que cultivan uva para hacer los vinos
ellos dicen q aplicar azufre a sus uvas hace que el sabor del vino no sea el adecuado
¿sucedera lo mismo con las fresas?
y ademas de que el azufre es solo un repelente de insectos sobre todo acaros 
y estaria bien rotar los acaricidas ya q lo que siempre hace el agricultor es 
aplicaciones de abamectinas cuando tiene problemas de acaros.    
atte
yasmit ricardo

----------


## george1601

ps tienes que tener mucho cuidado con la salinidad del agua de pozo....

----------


## liovaoscar

Esta bien ... lo de plantar paltos en Barranca..... has tenido en cuenta los distanciamientos?? .... imagino que será palto Hass...esta muy bien para el mercado actual ... el distanciamiento que puedo recomendar es de 5 x 3.... y la orientación de las hileras preferentemente de norte a sur .....en las calles,.... el objetivo principal de este tipo de orientación en minimizar el efecto de la sombra.... y manejar la plantación con podas.... 
- debes considerar antes de plantar tener el análisis de suelo y de agua. ahí te darán la recomendación para el tipo de      ...suelo y agua...
- después de hacer el trazo.... debes abrir los hoyos y aplicar abundante materia orgánica... como abono de fondo... y aplicar 200 - 300 gr de fosfato de amónico, por hoyo...
- Te recomiendo plantar 10% de una variedad polinizante (intercalado)...... de 100 plantas 90 hass y 10 puede ser zutano. 
Debes tener en cuenta que con este tipo de plantación Recuperas la inversión muy rápido ... dado el volumen de plantas y las cosechas por planta que vas a tener...  
El manejo de poda es importante en este tipo de plantaciones.... 
Espero que esta información te pueda ayudar ... 
Atte. 
Liova Oscar

----------

alberto100

----------


## mayra alexandra

Hola, quisera saber si Yautan y Casma son lugares apropiados para plantar Palta Hass, ya que en Casma planeo sembrar 50 Has de esta palta, Tambien tengo 5 Has en Huaral y será este un buen lugar dado el clima o el suelo, o que factores debería tener en cuenta ya que es primera vez que pienso sembrar palta hass. 
Gracias 
Atte.
        Mayra Burrell
e-mail : mayraburrelltorres@yahoo.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, quisera saber si Yautan y Casma son lugares apropiados para plantar Palta Hass, ya que en Casma planeo sembrar 50 Has de esta palta, Tambien tengo 5 Has en Huaral y será este un buen lugar dado el clima o el suelo, o que factores debería tener en cuenta ya que es primera vez que pienso sembrar palta hass. 
> Gracias 
> Atte.
>         Mayra Burrell
> e-mail : mayraburrelltorres@yahoo.com

 Hola Mayra: 
Lo único que te puedo decir de mi parte, es que tengo entendido que la palta es suceptible a sales, por lo que dederías -como en todo caso recomendable- hacer un estudio de suelo y agua para que los compartas con los demás usuarios del foro y veas si es conveniente o no sembrar palta hass en tus terrenos. 
Desde el punto de vista de la comercialización, estoy prácticamente seguro que has elegido un buen productos, pues la palta hass peruana tiene buena demanda a nivel internacional, y que incluso sigue creciendo. 
Por último, te recomiendo si que te animas a sembrar palta hass en tus terrenos, que compartas toda la información desde el momento de la instalación hasta la misma cosecha -a menera de seguimiento y con el objetivo de dejar registrada la trazabilidad del producto- para que puedas recibir asistemca técnica virtual de los demás usuarios de AgroFórum; y de paso para que enseñes a otros que también desean incursionar en este cultivo. 
Suerte y saludos.

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Mayra Yautan y Casma en la parte alta son extraordinarios lugares para el cultivo de palta. Yo he trabajado bastante en frutales en la zona y te lo digo con conocimiento de causa. 
Como anecdota te digo que a los de Yautan les dicen.. perdona..'caga paltas" porque alli se cultivan las paltas mas extraordinarias creo del Peru.. hay muchos fundos... si gustas anda visita el fundo de la familia Arguedas y les dices que te recomende yo..alli veras todas las tecnicas en vivo, el Ing Arguedas es el que conduce ese fundo.
En Casma en la zona de Buenavista Baja hay otro fundo hermoso.. si gustas tambien puedes visitarlo.
Congratulaciones, asesorate bien y tu cultivo de palta Hass sera todo un logro... Un abrazo.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Efectivamente. Tuve a mi cargo un técnico natural de Yaután , y pude observar la calidad de sus paltas. Este tipo de zonas son las más recomendables para el cultivo de palta. Casma es una zona calurosa y a ojos cerrados estás tomando una decisión adecuada. 
Saludos
Ing. Angelo Soto T

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

